
If Steve Jobs applied at Apple today, there’s no chance in hell he’d get hired - jonbaer
http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/03/if-steve-jobs-applied-for-a-job-at-apple-today-theres-no-chance-in-hell-hed-get-hired/
======
jmartens
He wouldn't get hired at any company, thats why he built one!

------
ethanazir
If they think they want this type of employee; they might be better served
getting him/her through an acquisition of a start-up rather than hiring
someone through a resume and an interview.

